# Missing my CT buddies..



## holland_patrick (Dec 2, 2014)

Where is everyone from CT???

I see Iskiatomic has not been on in a while...

Just looking to say hello


----------



## gregbesia (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi , I'm from CT. Does it count ?   I'm on the Plainville/Southington line.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 3, 2014)

S/W, near the NY border here


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2014)

My wife is from CT (Ellington and Meriden and for a very brief time "Rocketville" . . . and my brother-in-law (Stafford Springs) comes up every other week in the winter to visit . . . and snowmobile. Does this count?


----------



## chazcarr (Dec 3, 2014)

We are here, just really busy scrounging since wood is hard to come by!  Also all this wet/icy rain isn't helping matters.


----------



## HybridFyre (Dec 3, 2014)

Over here in the sticks on the southeast side...does that count?


----------



## CTFIRE (Dec 3, 2014)

Trumbull


----------



## hamsey (Dec 3, 2014)

Burlington, work in Southington.


----------



## CTblaze (Dec 3, 2014)

Bought my house a month ago in Deep River. Installing a wood stove this weekend and trying to find decent suppliers in the area.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Dec 3, 2014)

Desperately trying to get the 2 cords in our driveway into the expanded woodshed


----------



## Mryank9 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm over in Hamden waiting for my new Woodstock Keystone to be built so I can start burning again this year!


----------



## ccg36 (Dec 3, 2014)

CTblaze said:


> Bought my house a month ago in Deep River. Installing a wood stove this weekend and trying to find decent suppliers in the area.



just west of you CTblaze, in Killingworth


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Dec 3, 2014)

Mryank9 said:


> I'm over in Hamden waiting for my new Woodstock Keystone to be built so I can start burning again this year!



Hamden here too!  How are you liking that electric splitter?  All the ones I saw in front of Home Depot were gas-powered and like $2k or so.


----------



## Jonathan70 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey - were all here ,,,, just busy working... I Work in deep river quite a bit.... Nice area ....


----------



## Knots (Dec 3, 2014)

Shelton refugee here.  If you can't get a genuine nutmegger I'll stand-in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2014)

I have seen CT on a map. And from 35,000 feet.


----------



## gregbesia (Dec 3, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I have seen CT on a map. And from 35,000 feet.


Good for you! You not missing much, maybe just corrupt politicians.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2014)

New Yorkers told me I wasn't rich enough to visit CT.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2014)

Moving to the Inglenook due to a distinct lack of wood information.


----------



## FanMan (Dec 3, 2014)

Another one here from Clinton...


----------



## Cascade Failure (Dec 3, 2014)

Lisbon here...


----------



## Mryank9 (Dec 3, 2014)

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Hamden here too!  How are you liking that electric splitter?  All the ones I saw in front of Home Depot were gas-powered and like $2k or so.


Nice! Hey neighbor! The little splitter has been doing a great job..got it from Home Depot a couple years ago. Its not the fastest but it will pop surprisingly big rounds fairly easily. Big gnarly stuff it has some trouble with but other than that can't complain


----------



## Roundgunner (Dec 3, 2014)

Sprague here


----------



## lostDuck (Dec 3, 2014)

Windsor...


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Dec 3, 2014)

Bounce between NH and Woodstock CT. (Northeast corner) 

Originally from New Canaan, I don't think they'd let me back in that town tough don't make nearly enough money.



Cascade Failure said:


> Lisbon here...



Wife works in Lisbon a couple days a week.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 4, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> New Yorkers told me I wasn't rich enough to visit CT.


 Born and raised in Westchester County in New York......you are rich enough to visit,_ and_ live in CT


----------



## Knots (Dec 5, 2014)

CT has a high average household income due to the number of hedge fund managers living along the Fairfield County coast.  It's amazing how a few billionaires can raise the average.  Better off looking at the median - then NH is higher than CT.

Wander around Bridgeport or Waterbury if you want to see a different side...


----------



## holland_patrick (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW looks like quite the few people here mostly people i have not met yet... I live in southington and am always looking for wood to pick up. I am a firefighter so i have weekdays off. any one who might need a little help i'm more then willing to help out...

patrick


----------



## mustash29 (Dec 7, 2014)

Griswold.....as in Clark W Griswold.


----------

